# Best Timed Protein Feeder EVER



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

For those of you that do not frequent texasbowhunter website, I thought I'd spread the word, in case anyone is looking for a game-changing, do-all protein feeder.

Krivomanoutdoors dot com is selling a timed protein feeder that can be used as a free-choice gravity tube feeder OR a timed tube feeder OR - now get this - can be used as a combination of BOTH!

I bought one of his 1500# feeders to replace my 900# Big Horn and reduce the number of trips I have to make to the lease every year. Then I added his timed lower unit so I can regulate the feed.

I feed full free-choice January thru June. In July and August I feed free-choice from daylight till dark, which leaves about 10# of feed in the tubes for the deer to clean up before the ***** show up. Then I switch to feeding 10# every morning and every evening during hunting season to keep 'em coming.

No troughs, no spinners, no rain sensor. Just a free-choice/timed tube feeder.

Hope this helps anyone who might need one.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Like to see how it works.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Me to!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Here is the link

http://www.krivomanoutdoors.com/timed-protein-feeders/#prettyphoto[group]/0/









John


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow all it does is just time a certain amount of protein down into a free choice tube. Aint gonna allow the deer to eat all the feed they need just what you put out for them. So as to make the feed last longer. Just feeding a little bit every day is not going to help. IMHO.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow all it does is just time a certain amount of protein down into a free choice tube. Aint gonna allow the deer to eat all the feed they need just what you put out for them. So as to make the feed last longer. Just feeding a little bit every day is not going to help. IMHO.


Charlie,

Respectfully, I don't think you've quite grasped the concept of Krivoman's timed protein feeder.

The unit is designed to keep feed in the tubes for as much or as little of the day as you want. That's the simplest way I know to describe it's functionality. If you read my original post, I use mine in a variety of ways at different times of the year.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Understand what you are saying and the concept. What I am saying it is not free choice it is whenever you choose to feed.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Most big bucks feed during the night at my ranch. I'd quit feeding protein before going to a timed feeder. Feed free choice or don't waste your time and money.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

CHARLIE said:


> Understand what you are saying and the concept. What I am saying it is not free choice it is whenever you choose to feed.


Correct. If you want to use it to feed free choice, it does that. You leave it open 24 hours a day. If you want to feed free choice from daylight to dark, it does that also. If you only want to feed a little bit, it will do that. It all depends on your feeding strategy and budget.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

M16 said:


> Most big bucks feed during the night at my ranch. I'd quit feeding protein before going to a timed feeder. Feed free choice or don't waste your time and money.


Respectfully, I think that's a very narrow-minded reply to be giving to the masses. Not everyone can afford to feed free choice and I sure as heck wouldn't tell them to not bother feeding if they didn't feed free choice. You do what you can and every pound of protein helps.

So, during hunting season when the deer don't actually need the protein, except in draught conditions, I am certainly not going to quit feeding but I darn sure am not going to have feed available to promote nocturnal feeding. Can't hunt them at night so they need to learn that feed is only available during daylight. That is MY strategy and it works just fine. If anything, my deer that tend to be nocturnal eventually conform to MY feeding times. My wife's 2012 buck was a perfect example.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry but that's the way it works. Unfortunately feeding protein is expensive. Shutting the feed off when bucks want to eat is not a wise choice. ***** will adapt quite nicely to the new schedule. I'd rather get some traps and take care of the **** problem. 

A lot of different animals and birds love protein. You are going to wind up feeding more than deer. That's just an undeniable truth and there is no getting around it. On a limited budget I'd sooner plant food plots. 

I wonder how it will work during periods of wet weather. If it doesn't clog up I'll be surprised. Condensation has always been a problem for timed protein feeders. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

M16 said:


> Sorry but that's the way it works. Unfortunately feeding protein is expensive. Shutting the feed off when bucks want to eat is not a wise choice. ***** will adapt quite nicely to the new schedule. I'd rather get some traps and take care of the **** problem.
> 
> A lot of different animals and birds love protein. You are going to wind up feeding more than deer. That's just an undeniable truth and there is no getting around it. On a limited budget I'd sooner plant food plots.
> 
> I wonder how it will work during periods of wet weather. If it doesn't clog up I'll be surprised. Condensation has always been a problem for timed protein feeders. Hope it works out for you.


Your opinion is welcomed and acknowledged. You've said the same thing on TBH so at least you are consistant. Your strategy may work for you but it doesn't make it 100% right for everyone. Your options are not the same as everyone else's. How do you grow a food plot in the rocks? You don't. It's not an option. With my lease being 5 hours away, trapping ***** is not an option for me. My schedule does not allow me to spend extra days at the lease just to trap *****. Again, not everyone has the same budget or options as you.

I base my opinion on 3 years of testing and observation. We've been running several of these on our lease and everyone loves them. We are required to and do feed full free choice with them when the deer need it (Jan. thru Sept.) but we throttle back when they don't. It does get expensive so this feeder helps stretch our protein dollars ane help condition deer to eat during the day. We have not seen any negative affect on deer quantity or quality. Actually, by reducing feed consumption by *****, more of our feed has been available for the deer. Deer have learned when to expect feed to be available. They've adjusted.

As for plugging or clogging, this feeder is no more apt to plug than a free choice feeder. Never had a problem with any of the 30-40 of them in service and they've all been through wet weather.

Thanks again for your opinion.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Whatevr makes you happy that's what counts.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

hammer63 said:


> I base my opinion on 3 years of testing and observation. We've been running several of these on our lease and everyone loves them. We are required to and do feed full free choice with them when the deer need it (Jan. thru Sept.) but we throttle back when they don'tThanks again for your opinion.


Your statement has changed. First post you said Jan-June and then timed feed. Now you're saying Jan-Sept free choice and I agee. From September to January timed feed is fine. Depending on what part of the state you are July and August can be critical antler growing months.

I base my opinions on 20+ years of testing and observation but deer management is a constant learning experience.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

M16 said:


> Your statement has changed. First post you said Jan-June and then timed feed. Now you're saying Jan-Sept free choice and I agee. From September to January timed feed is fine. Depending on what part of the state you are July and August can be critical antler growing months.
> 
> I base my opinions on 20+ years of testing and observation but deer management is a constant learning experience.


Agreed. And I apologize for my inconsistancies. July and August do seem to be the driest months where we hunt and that's when horns are starting to finish. It's also harder to keep protein in the feeders then for that reason.

BTW, my statement "3 years of testing and observation" is in regard to this type of feeder. I've been managing for much longer than that.

Thanks again for your valuable input and I hope you can see the validity of my points as well.


----------

